# Machinist's fixtures, lathe and mill accessories for sale!



## TheWoodRaccoon (Nov 9, 2015)

I recently bought some things off of craigslist from a very old machinist selling some of his stuff, who was too old to use them anymore. Some of things i got with the lot are of no use to me, and i could really use the money instead. Is anybody interested in a V- block with 2 clamps,, a tool post, a layout/setup gauge, an MT-3 dead center, or a super square with faceplates? All of them are very high quality and made in the USA, according to the machinist. Most have no markings as far as i can see.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Pictures or an idea of the size would help, there are too many types of tool posts, I want one, but 
is this a lantern type and what size?


----------



## TheWoodRaccoon (Nov 9, 2015)

> Pictures or an idea of the size would help, there are too many types of tool posts, I want one, but
> is this a lantern type and what size?
> 
> - Bluepine38


I'll upload some pictures ASAP. I'm not familiar with the specifics of these parts though.


----------



## TheWoodRaccoon (Nov 9, 2015)

Here are pictures of the tool post. No markings on it at all. Free of rust


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thank you for the pictures, that is a lantern tool post holder, but it looks like someone cut the bottom
of it off. I do not know how you could fasten it to the lathe.


----------



## TheWoodRaccoon (Nov 9, 2015)

> Thank you for the pictures, that is a lantern tool post holder, but it looks like someone cut the bottom
> of it off. I do not know how you could fasten it to the lathe.
> 
> - Bluepine38


Really? I'll post some more pictures of the bottom so you can be sure.


----------



## KevinL (Sep 14, 2014)

It is a boring bar. It slides to allow you to keep your tool rigid, thus only sticking as much out as you need. Is there a threaded hole on the bottom to go into a T nut?


----------

